# Trouble installing VEPro 7



## tonyserzo (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi folks, new here, my first post. I’ve been working with VSL tech support for several days without success. Just posting here on the chance someone else might have encountered (and hopefully solved) a similar problem.

I have two laptops, a 2016 MBP running Logic as my main DAW and a new Alienware m15 with more RAM, faster CPU, etc. I have installed the demo versions of VEPro 7 on both machines. Also installed remote desktop on the Mac so I can control the PC from the Mac. I turned off both firewalls, WiFi, etc. neither has anti-virus installed. I set fixed IP addresses on both computers. Connected a Cat6 cable directly between them. RDC works perfectly, the Mac can do and see everything on the PC.

But VEPro won’t work. I run the 64-bit server on the PC, start Logic on the Mac, instantiate the plugin, click Connect and nothing. It doesn’t see an available server. If I manually type in the PCs IP address I get an error that it can’t connect. For giggles I ran the server locally on the Mac and that works perfectly. I’m so close but can’t quite close the deal. Any suggestions?


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 6, 2020)

BOTH LAN cables are connected to a switch or Hub?
"Connected a Cat6 cable directly between them. " sounds like u have connected one Laptop to another which usually needs a special CROSS Cable (are they still in use?) I used something like that in the 90s..


----------



## tonyserzo (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks Jazz Dude, yeah they used to call that a crossover cable. No need for that I finally got it working and it was the dumbest thing. I was running Vienna Ensemble Pro 64-bit when I should have been using Vienna Ensemble Pro Server 64-bit. Subtle difference right? Now I feel like a dope, or I would if I wasn’t so darned happy! 😎


----------



## tonyserzo (Jan 6, 2020)

Hopefully my next post will be a little more interesting, I’m really new here but I’m enjoying this board so far!


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Jan 7, 2020)

tonyserzo said:


> I’ve been working with VSL tech support for several days without success.


They should have been able to fix that. What if they are confronted with a real problem? OMG!!


----------



## tonyserzo (Jan 7, 2020)

Well, I’m not going to say anything negative about their support, Andreas was very responsive considering this was the holidays, even over the weekend when the office was closed. I do think the naming of their suite of programs is confusing and should be addressed. 

The other issue is the time difference between Vienna, Austria and Seattle, US. It made it difficult to find a time when he could remote into my computers. Obviously if he had he would have seen the problem right away. It’s hard to do tech support when you can’t see what’s happening.

I bought VEPro and am now downloading and installing my soft synths so I’ll be busy for a couple of days getting this PC set up, but I’m excited about the possibilities!


----------

